# 93 Year Old's Poem To His Late Wife



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)

After being married for over 60 years, he lost her three years ago.  See the video, read the poem and see the photo of them...http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/t...oem-for-his-late-wife-will-turn-you-i#2ie4415


----------

